# Self Support Grand Canyon



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Don't worry about bringing a sleeping bag. Eric says that he is bringing an extra large one so you two can snuggle.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

There is water at Phantom. Beer can be bought by the cup for about $4 each if I remember correctly. If you are looking for a sit-down meat and potatoes meal, don't count on it. You can buy snacks.

The only really cool thing is being able to send home post cards that say, "mailed by mule from the bottom of the Grand Canyon."


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Check out the RRFW Wiki, I think they have a bunch of weather links. Or else the files section of the GCPBA yahoo group. A really useful file is the sunrise/set of various camps, so you can avoid camps that have very little light, or have more AM sun or PM, whichever you prefer. At least you can plan around the really shady ones if you like.

A meal can be purchased at Phantom, but you have to reserve it well in advance. You're probably too late but you never know.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

cosurfgod said:


> And don't worry we are keeping it real, no rafters or front rangers will be in attendance.


keeping it real? It says on your avatar that your from little boulder.;-)


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I'm in absolute awe of someone who says they are launching next week and still is looking for this kind of information. Am I missing something?

Rich Phillips


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

richp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in absolute awe of someone who says they are launching next week and still is looking for this kind of information. Am I missing something?
> 
> Rich Phillips


Pull up his profile and read some of his older posts. Pretty much explains things and I'm sure he will slam me for writing this. Like I care.


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

#1 What's wrong with my profile?! You don't like my pics? You guys dont even have a photo of a boat. At least takemetothe river has a photo of the westwater put in.

As for richp
-I know most of the weather but thought I might be missing some more "official" websites.
-I heard mixed things about Phantom, I was wondering if someone could clear it up. Either way it doesn't really affect my legistics.
-I'm always interested in new ideas.

and Casey
-Really? Boulder? What mts do like live in? Enlighten us.

Don't do me like caspermike, I was being nice. Don't hate on the OG of the buzz.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

cosurfgod said:


> #1 What's wrong with my profile?! You don't like my pics? You guys dont even have a photo of a boat. At least takemetothe river has a photo of the westwater put in.


Hmmm... both my avatar and my profile pic are of places on the Grand right now... Lava Falls and Travertine Canyon respectively.

Anyway- I was thinking you should double check that info- Phantom might be closed this time of year. The water pump should at least be functional and is close to the river.

Have a fantastic time!


----------



## CanyonEJ (Jul 28, 2008)

Phantom is open all year. They won't take your trash or cans (the mule's carry it out, so they limit it to ranch only trash). It costs four bucks for a can of Tecate (they give you a lime), and you have to make reservations for meals. The water spigots will be open also.


----------



## jerbsen (Sep 10, 2010)

Don't count on getting any beer/food at Phantom Ranch unless you are down to spend a ridiculous amount of money there.


----------



## sealion (Oct 13, 2008)

Your better bet is to hook up with some fat boat privates and play the sycophant yakker you really are and beg for them to take your trash. Be sure to not mention your post about keeping it real.

Good luck.


----------



## EZ (Feb 10, 2004)

*Beer on self support?*

Case of PBR? Stuffed in your boat? And a bottle of Beam? For how many days?

You may be able to snug another bottle in there, right up next to your jewels. Maybe even two if said jewels are in the November Boating mode.

Way to keep it real.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

cosurfgod said:


> Casey
> -Really? Boulder? What mts do like live in? Enlighten us.


Sorry to hate. I just think it's ironic that you hate on the front rangers, yet you live in DGO. Quite simply, it ain't the place it used to be. I spent 10 wonderful years down there (pre wal-mart, home depot, etc.). It used to be a mountain town, now it's a suburb clone where folks go to live to be cool. That said, it is surrounded by amazingness and there are a handful of leftovers still out there gitting it done. Props on your trip. Have fun, be safe, I'm jealous.


----------



## india (Oct 15, 2010)

did it in 10 days self support a couple years ago- great trip- took a T-Canyon and had plenty of space- even brought a pillow- find some old long boat and you will be way happier- 

You also have to bring a fire pan and a groover- so you will need the space- we used PVC pipe with 1 screw on/off end and paper towels- it kinda sucks when you realize your boat is not going to get any lighter as you paddle downstream. 

There are a couple springs near the start and we just pumped water or used drops- not big deal- we also brough a jet boil and had hot soup at lunch which was really nice on the long cold flat water days. 

Take lots of high protein food and eat a lot-


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

Check this out http://groups.yahoo.com/group/gcpba/files/ and go down until you find the file on Water Locations in the Canyon. 

That info may help with planning on your water replenishment program, although as long as you have clear water, a filter ought to work just fine.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## moetown (May 8, 2007)

Shipping containers by mule(Duffel Service):

One can ship down containers to Phantom Ranch with a max size of 36"X20"X13" and no outside poles or shnedel hanging off. Max weight is 30 lbs. $64.64/package In, and $64.64 package Out. They will store at Phantom Ranch for up to 2 wks. There's a window for duffel service at the Bright Angel Lodge PH# 928 638-3283. xanterra.com?
Happy Drive by pooping


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

*Here's a few cool links:*
Self Support Kayak Camping
Liquid Logic Seft Support Kayaking Site

Liquid Logic Remix XP10 review by Ted Keyes | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog
Ted Keyes write up TR on a Grand Canyon Self support trip with a great crew.


----------



## dorydriver (May 29, 2008)

It sounds like you have it covered by the responses, but I will throw in my 2 cents as well. If you know somebody lauching ahead of you they could bury something for you and get you the map...On some of my trips we have dropped off hikers who hiked back to there buried cashe...I saw a flash flood at 220 once uncover beer and pop from 8 years prior( the pop had a date on the cans). Doing this is of course against park rules...The best bet is the phantom drop off, $65 is cheap...you will spend almost that on a steak meal...good luck and have a good one....


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Are legistics what you have to do to fit your legs around a case of PBR??

Do you think a case really weighs 20 lbs? I just searched and that seems to be what they are saying.

He will get about 19 lbs lighter if he starts with that much beer. 

If it was me, it would get lighter pretty quick.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Man I wish I could go as I think your crew will have a great time in there... Sounds like a good group for this type of thing.... I would also take some whiskey instead of beer... Yep bring a bunch of whiskey even if you have to leave the food at home!! 

On another note I could swear that cb is talking about salider in the below quote... Yep that quote fits good old slaiver to a T .. 



caseybailey said:


> Sorry to hate. I just think it's ironic that you hate on the front rangers, yet you live in DGO. Quite simply, it ain't the place it used to be. I spent 10 wonderful years down there (pre wal-mart, home depot, etc.). It used to be a mountain town, now it's a suburb clone where folks go to live to be cool. That said, it is surrounded by amazingness and there are a handful of leftovers still out there gitting it done. Props on your trip. Have fun, be safe, I'm jealous.


----------



## OpusX (Jul 29, 2010)

cosurfgod said:


> -I have a bottle of beam and a case of pbr. Any suggestions on a nice bottle of scotch to sip?


As far as a "nice" bottle of scotch to sip, I would have to ask what you're willing to spend...obviously the nicer bottles are exponentially more $$. If it were me, I'd bring two bottles of Macallen 12yr - the Sherry Oak (the red box), not the Fine Oak (white box, which is good, but I prefer the Sherry Oak) which I can find for ~$35, but see them as high as $55. An 18yr will be better, but will run you about $150 per bottle. Why bring one when you can bring 3 really good bottles for the same price?

For a nice stogie to pair with the scotch, of course, I recommend a Fuente Fuente Opus X...they usually come out this time of year before the holidays.

Have a great trip!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

sealion said:


> Your better bet is to hook up with some fat boat privates and play the sycophant yakker you really are and beg for them to take your trash. Be sure to not mention your post about keeping it real.
> 
> Good luck.


That will NEVER happen......the "surfgod" hates rubber. There are years of archives of rafter-bashin'.

I'm all for self-support yakin' in the big ditch....hope to do it someday. Don't forget your Cosco-sized (empty on day one) mayo jar!!!


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

GoodTimes said:


> That will NEVER happen......the "surfgod" hates rubber. There are years of archives of rafter-bashin'.


And front rangers.

GoodTimes, when did you move to Idaho? Didn't you live in Pueblo?


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

*This is what you need.*

YouTube - O.O.O. Presents...Pimp My XP

yea boyeee...


----------



## rgAHOLE (Jun 8, 2010)

*Poser*

Homeboy is going to swim before he gets out of Marble Canyon, losing all his PBR and his bong. That should clear up some room in the boat. Chances are, his crew will leave him at Phantom cuz he can't paddle 30 miles a day. Don't know why he's stressin' - the weather will be perfect for a hike out and you can always get a hot meal on the rim.

Peace!


----------



## hnw2 (Jan 14, 2009)

always, always bring 2 bongs on the grand canyon.....


----------

